
In a corporate blog yesterday, Oracle attacked 83 computer scientists - altaaf_baatli
https://twitter.com/joshbloch/status/1237507341983068168
======
ajuc
Oracle slogan is "be exactly as evil as you can get away with".

~~~
_bxg1
I would argue that's true of virtually all publicly-traded for-profit
companies. They just vary widely in how much they "can get away with".

------
bumbledraven
s/attacked/criticized the statements of/, and the twitter thread lacks any
link to the blog post in question. How is this supposed to foster discussion
at higher levels of the disagreement hierarchy? Flagged.

~~~
tanseydavid
Your first sentence does not even make sense -- what are you trying to say?

Why are you flagging -- it is not clear at all.

------
dysosmia
If anything, the excerpt that the tweet shares from the blog post ("Pay No
Attention to That Man Behind the Curtain") underplays how aggressive the post
is. Alone, the tweet's image looks at first like a footnote disclosing funding
sources, but the full context does indeed seem like systematic criticism of
the briefs and everyone around them.

* [https://www.oracle.com/corporate/blog/pay-no-attention-to-th...](https://www.oracle.com/corporate/blog/pay-no-attention-to-that-man-behind-the-curtain-030920.html)

